# The 2014 Worldwide Photowalk in Northport, LI., NY



## Richichi (Aug 22, 2014)

On Oct. 11th I will be hosting The 2014 Worldwide Photowalk in Northport, LI., NY so if any members are from the area and would like to join us please sign up here ... Northport, NY United States | Worldwide Photo Walk 2014

The Photowalk is limited to 50 walkers so sign-up early!

Welcome Photowalkers! My name is Ron, I&#8217;m a big photo enthusiast and this will be my 4th Photowalk and 2nd as a leader. Last years Northport&#8217;s Walk was well received and I look forward to an even better event this year. We will meet under the Gazebo, by the water in Cow Meadow Park which is across the street from 50 Woodbine Ave.@ 10:00 am sharp. After introductions the 1 1/2 &#8211; 2 hr. photowalk will proceed along Historic Northport Harbor and through Northport Park, where each weekend there are some sort of festivities going on, then we&#8217;ll walk up Bayview Ave. for some local culture, as a few residents were kind enough to give us access to their waterfront backyards. We will then make our way onto Main St. in the quaint, historic village of Northport itself, should be plenty to shoot throughout the entire walk. After the walk, around 12:00 pm, hopefully everyone will stay for lunch at Tim&#8217;s Shipwreck Diner, to have some laughs share images & maybe even win a prize from our drawings 




 This walk is open to all skill levels so just bring any camera and your personality for a great day of shooting. I ask if you please get there early for parking is limited, Hope you can join us for this great social/photographic event.


----------

